

Microsoft's Windows 7 release candidate goes public - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/05/05/microsofts-windows-7-release-candidate-goes-public

======
aneesh
You can bypass a version check to upgrade directly from Windows 7 Beta to RC:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/e7/archive/2009/04/07/delivering-a-
qua...](http://blogs.msdn.com/e7/archive/2009/04/07/delivering-a-quality-
upgrade-experience.aspx)

------
ruchi
Worth noting - "The Window 7 beta expires on Aug. 1, and computers with that
version will begin shutting themselves down after two hours beginning July 1"

~~~
jeroen
That's the beta. For the RC:

 _The Windows 7 release candidate will only work for so long. It is due to
expire on June 1, 2010. Three months prior, the release candidate will
automatically shut down a person's computer after two hours._

